
+2 Looks Good to Me – Gerrit's Git Workflow - ninjakeyboard
https://review.cyanogenmod.org/Documentation/config-labels.html
======
brudgers
Gerrit code review tool home:
[https://www.gerritcodereview.com/](https://www.gerritcodereview.com/)

